# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ti dhe Unë!

## ABSOLUTE

*.......!?
Ç'far po ndodh' në Mes?*

----------


## DI_ANA

> *.......!?
> Ç'far po ndodh' në Mes?*


Urrejtje.........injorim!
Harrese......
Dhimbje dhe lot...Moskokeçarje ne tjetren!
Thyerje zemre......kenaqesi ne tjetren!

Une dhe ti....ska me!

Ka vetem Une.Une dhe ti ....."nje enderr e vdekur dhe e shuar tashme"

----------


## Sa Kot

> *.......!?
> Ç'far po ndodh' në Mes?*


*Dashuri*
Zili

Enderra
Ankth

Perbuzje
Lot

Trishtim
Nenvleresim

Kunja
Shkaterrim

Ndeshkim
*Vdekje*

----------


## J@mes

Siç thoshte Jim; "buzeqesh edhe pse buzeqeshja juaj eshte e trishtueshme sepse me e trishtueshme se nje buzeqeshje e trishtuar eshte trishtimi kur s'buzeqesh kurre".

----------


## Erlebnisse

> *.......!?
> Ç'far po ndodh' në Mes?*


Endra

Deshira

Bukuri

Realizime

....................................

----------


## e panjohura

Ti dhe Unë!
Unë dhe..........Unë

----------


## Zombi

> *.......!?
> Ç'far po ndodh' në Mes?*


Ngazellime te perkohshme!

----------


## ViKi 24

Asigjo interesante.

----------


## DI_ANA

Aman o Absolute se ngelem duke qare!
Edhe keto na duhen tani.....

Une dhe ti..................SKa!

Ne jete lindim te vetem dhe po te tille ikim!

----------


## xfiles

une dhe ti.....
Kismet  :ngerdheshje: , inshalla o zot mbare  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## *Anxhi*

Ti dhe une.. 
Dy rruge, qe nje e vetme u be tek nje shteg i vogel, rastesisht. 
Tashme, dy duart bashkuar rrijne, dy zemrat rritmin ndajne, njekohesisht. 
Ti dhe une,.. 
Kembezbathur drejt vijes sone bregdetare ecim,.. me hapa te ngjashem,.. ecje pothuaj te njejte;
Sa mire!.. 
Une dhe ti,
Ti dhe une..
Bashkur, me shpirt, perjetesisht.

----------


## antina

Përtej të gabuarës.....................................

----------


## bili99

Pozitive:  ne  mes   ka  nje   fushe   magnetike....

Mes  mesatare:     kujtime

Negative,deshpruese :  dimer ne  mes,harrese

----------


## Çaushi

*Ti,...dhe Une ...!
Une,... dhe TI.....
Nuk lame vend per dashuri...!
Sa te kete qiell .....
dhe Sa te kete toke....
Ti dhe Une do mbesim,Shokë!*

*kesaj teme do i shkonte  bukur kjo kenge:*

----------


## jessi89

*Une dhe Ti murgeshe
Dy skaje te kunderta te nje litari.......*

ups kush e ka shkrujt kete, se me erdhi ndermend si papritur...lol

----------


## BaBa

> *Une dhe Ti murgeshe
> Dy skaje te kunderta te nje litari.......*
> 
> ups kush e ka shkrujt kete, se me erdhi ndermend si papritur...lol


mos e ka shkruajtur pikaso jessi  :perqeshje: 




*Ti Dhe une, floket si na dalin?!! : LOOOOOL*

----------


## elsaa

> *.......!?
> Ç'far po ndodh' në Mes?*


*Une dhe Ti* 

ne mes 

*Oqeani* .

----------


## maryp

une dhe ti..
gezimi 
hidherimi 
lumturia 
deshperimi
une dhe ti i dashuri im
une dhe ti vellai im
une dhe ti motra ime
une dhe ti mikja ime
une dhe ti miku im
une dhe ti...buzeqeshja....sepse do te egzistoje gjithmone nje une dhe ti

----------


## augusta b

*UNE JAM TI-TI JE UNE....*kaq thjesht!

----------


## A.n.n.A

une dhe ti pasjoni
une dhe ti cmenduria
une dhe ti deshira
une dhe ti dashuria
une dhe t ndjeja
une dhe ti gervishtja e shpirtit
une dhe ti ekstaza
*UNE DHE TI FOREVER YOU AND I*

----------

